
Massive patent troll suit seeks to tax USB hubs at Wal-Mart, Amazon, Best Buy - ourmandave
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/nest-ceo-and-ex-apple-star-are-inventors-in-patent-troll-suit-over-usb/
======
kabdib
The SIO bus used by Atari 400/800 computers (shipped in 1978 or 1979) looks
like it could be prior art. SIO was only 19200 bits/sec, but who cares? :-)

